# Difference between 2015 A3 S-Line and S3? Handling?



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

So im not sure whether to get a Premium+ S-Line, or S3. I know that as of right now, the S-Line package is aesthetic, giving just the steering wheel and shift paddles, while the S3 has the 310hp and full package. However, I heard that the A3 S Line will be getting sport suspension in June, which is called "dampening suspension". What does this mean exactly and how does this affect the ride compared to the S3? I know the S3 suspension is even lower, but does it make that much of a difference as compared to the S-Line with suspension lowered?


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

DavidCz1992 said:


> So im not sure whether to get a Premium+ S-Line, or S3. I know that as of right now, the S-Line package is aesthetic, giving just the steering wheel and shift paddles, while the S3 has the 310hp and full package. However, I heard that the A3 S Line will be getting sport suspension in June, which is called "dampening suspension". What does this mean exactly and how does this affect the ride compared to the S3? I know the S3 suspension is even lower, but does it make that much of a difference as compared to the S-Line with suspension lowered?


I imagine the main difference in price will be for the engine, brakes? dunno if different, interior items that come standard rather then optioned, and maybe a difference in haldex units? maybe even different settings as dynamic/comfort etc. may be different. full body exterior differences like the side skirts, rear diffuser.

but mainly.......the engine. also im not sure if the dsg units will be tweaked differently from a software standpoint.

so basically.......idunno


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

Where did you see an S-Line option on the P+? The Prestige has the S-Line exterior but none of the A3s have a real S-Line option that includes an interior upgrade, like the A4. If the S3 isn't too much more than a Prestige (I have no idea what they're going to cost) I'd just do an S3.


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

The Premium+ has a sport package option (comes with 3 spoke steering wheel, w/ paddle shifters), and drive select. I heard that in Junes its going to become available with lowered suspension. Is the lowered suspension on the S-Line that much different then the 25mm drop on the S3?


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

The Sport option on the P+ and Prestige also includes the sport seats.


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

The S3 has a similar engine but has tweaked parts to handle the higher power output. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

DavidCz1992 said:


> The Premium+ has a sport package option (comes with 3 spoke steering wheel, w/ paddle shifters), and drive select. I heard that in Junes its going to become available with lowered suspension. Is the lowered suspension on the S-Line that much different then the 25mm drop on the S3?


Sport package is not S-line.......you need prestige to get S-line for the US market.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

... and even then, it looks unlikely that the US will get the flat-bottom steering wheel on anything south of the S3. True enough, sport will add shift paddles... but not FBSW. Canada gets the FBSW with S-line, though.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> ... and even then, it looks unlikely that the US will get the flat-bottom steering wheel on anything south of the S3. True enough, sport will add shift paddles... but not FBSW. Canada gets the FBSW with S-line, though.


Yea, for Canada, S-line and the base S3 are actually quite similar. The only differences are the engine output, rear spoiler, rear diffuser, wheel choice, and platinum grille instead of glossy black grille.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

DavidCz1992 said:


> So im not sure whether to get a Premium+ S-Line, or S3. I know that as of right now, the S-Line package is aesthetic, giving just the steering wheel and shift paddles, while the S3 has the 310hp and full package. However, I heard that the A3 S Line will be getting sport suspension in June, which is called "dampening suspension". What does this mean exactly and how does this affect the ride compared to the S3? I know the S3 suspension is even lower, but does it make that much of a difference as compared to the S-Line with suspension lowered?


IMO for the price I would get the S3. From everything leaked so far it looks like the S3 isn't going to be that much more for all the extras you get including more power.


----------

